# How fast do you drive?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I usually set the cruise control at 49 in the city. Everyone else thinks that's weird, but I don't see what the big deal is.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

depends


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Depends on what the posted limit is, and where I'm at. I usually cruise a smooth 10-15 over the limit.

...I'm kind of notorious for racing on i85 though


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Oops, I meant to choose a lower range, but I am almost always at least 10mph over the speed limit. In some cities I'm a bit more careful, but most of the time I'm speeding a bit.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Generally I don't speed, I need my license for my work and losing it would be a catastrophe. Does kind of suck though when you own a hot hatch and can't let it loose. I need to do a track day..


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

10 or 15 miles over..


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

successful said:


> 10 or 15 miles over..


Ditto


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Do they not have speed cameras in the US or something? caught 15 mph over the limit here and it's bye bye license for 6 months, and if you drove that way each day you WOULD be caught within a week.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

AussiePea said:


> Do they not have speed cameras in the US or something? caught 15 mph over the limit here and it's bye bye license for 6 months, and if you drove that way each day you WOULD be caught within a week.


Only at super busy red lights intersections where's traffic always at. 
If you speed they just send you a $100ish ticket thru the mail, And sometimes if you take it to court & the police don't show up (They probably wont) they just throw that **** out and you don't have to pay anything.

+ They sell licence plate covers here that blurs the cameras out from seeing your numbers when it flash. I'll be getting one soon lol.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Everybody on this planet is luckier than me when it comes to speeding tickets. I have had more than I can remember. But one day I decided to just drive the speed limit or under at all times. And just like that...no more tickets. And it only took me around eight years or so of driving and nearly losing my license over that to figure that out.. :fall

Seriously, I am amazed how people can drive over the limit all the time and never get caught. I am just extremely unlucky when it comes to this.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

usually it's 5 mph over the limit for me. sometimes... it's 10 :b


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

WineKitty said:


> Everybody on this planet is luckier than me when it comes to speeding tickets. I have had more than I can remember. But one day I decided to just drive the speed limit or under at all times. And just like that...no more tickets. And it only took me around eight years or so of driving and nearly losing my license over that to figure that out.. :fall
> 
> Seriously, I am amazed how people can drive over the limit all the time and never get caught. I am just extremely unlucky when it comes to this.


Just check your rearview often when driving... And don't switch lanes, tailgate, or cause attention.

I pretty much drive 10-15 miles over the speed limit right when police behind or aside me and never get pulled over, Lots of ppl do...I just stay in my lane and drive straight. If you drive correct they usually don't **** with you even if you're speeding a little.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I rarely go more than 5 over the limit, only for a short time, and never over 10. Got a $130 ticket for going 11 over the limit once, on an interstate (clocked by an aircraft, no police in sight)


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> Do they not have speed cameras in the US or something? caught 15 mph over the limit here and it's bye bye license for 6 months, and if you drove that way each day you WOULD be caught within a week.


I don't think they have em in my city at all. I've never seen em here...


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

then this


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

I drive at whatever feels natural, or the speed limit


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I usually do about 50-55 in the city if the streets are clear. I do the speed limit on the freeway because it is crawling with CHP ( aka revenue collectors for the "People's Republic of Kalifornia" ) But at around midnight they are nowhere to be seen so i do about 90-95.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I always follow the speed limits on city streets, but on the highway I'm usually 10 mph over.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I usually just keep up with traffic or maybe a little faster. I'm usually passing cars but I generally try not to be the fastest car on the road so I don't get a ticket.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

arnie said:


> I usually set the cruise control at 49 in the city. Everyone else thinks that's weird, but I don't see what the big deal is.


What's the weird part? The speed or that you used cruise control in the city?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Slow Lane Saunterer over here. Going the speed limit is only for ideal weather conditions people!


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

Not every country is in mph. Anyway, I usually drive right at the speed limit. Of course, everyone thinks I'm too slow and I get tail-gated a lot.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

everythingzenx3 said:


> fast like a nascar


You only turn left!?!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Perfectionist said:


> Slow Lane Saunterer over here. Going the speed limit is only for ideal weather conditions people!


I know. The speed limit is the maximum not some minimum speed that everyone MUST GO.

This summer we had a storm where the wind was blowing at about 50 mph gusts with rain and hail coming down so hard that I literally could not see more 40 feet in front of me because the wipers couldn't keep up with that volume of water. I was driving about 20, but there were still some idiots blithely blasting along at the posted limit of 45.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Fast


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm really good at sticking to the speed limit. Whatever it is, that's what I'll go.

I don't use cruise control in the city, too much stop and go. I only use that out on the wide open highway and I'll set it to whatever the speed limit is. :blank


----------



## mik (Dec 11, 2011)

I am always over the speed limit but I can't help it. All my cars are turbo and heavily modified I just can't help the turbo addiction/feeling of being thrown into your seat and intense speed and acceleration it provides. It's the best feeling in the world. I have radar detectors and scramblers so I tend not to get too many tickets but I did pay for a a lot of tickets before installing the radar detectors.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

mik said:


> I am always over the speed limit but I can't help it. All my cars are turbo and heavily modified I just can't help the turbo addiction/feeling of being thrown into your seat and intense speed and acceleration it provides. It's the best feeling in the world. I have radar detectors and scramblers so I tend not to get too many tickets but I did pay for a a lot of tickets before installing the radar detectors.


Haha...I like turbos (and the lag....because you know that's just a sign that the boost is about to come) and have a radar detector (though, I've still gotten tickets despite this, lol), too. You have good taste!


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

arnie said:


> I know. The speed limit is the maximum not some minimum speed that everyone MUST GO.
> 
> This summer we had a storm where the wind was blowing at about 50 mph gusts with rain and hail coming down so hard that I literally could not see more 40 feet in front of me because the wipers couldn't keep up with that volume of water. I was driving about 20, but there were still some idiots blithely blasting along at the posted limit of 45.


People do that here. It will be a blinding lake snow squall and they all drive like maniacs and wonder why they go into the ditch.

Example:


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I have been at some high speeds but I wont say any numbers


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

i do about 15 over and when i see the police i coast never been pulled over for speeding in 10 yrs of driving so it works for me


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Speed cameras about here but you get to know the places if you go by enough - I usually try keep within the limit, don't need any plenty points and not even have a full licence


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

anywhere between 0-68.898+ mph


----------



## Primordial Loop (Apr 5, 2011)

Anything over 64 and it feels like my car is falling apart, so generally anything under that.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> What's the weird part? The speed or that you used cruise control in the city?


That I use cruise in the city. I have buttons on the wheel so after every red light I accelerate and then hit the resume button. It's not dangerous when there's light traffic because my foot is still right next to the brake and I hit the brakes just as fast. If I come up on traffic, then I just tap the brakes and start driving normally.

I really don't see what the big deal is.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I drive about 15 miles over the speed limit at all times, except when im in a residential area.


Shhhh.


----------



## Mysteriousvirgo (Mar 6, 2012)

Seems like a majority, both here and in "real life," go 10+ over. I don't see a reason to drive so fast. I go the limit in the city and usually the limit to 5 over on the interstates, but I'll admit sometimes I end up going up to 10 over but very rarely. Living in California, that makes me one of the slowest cars on the road but I couldn't care less. The only problem though is that I notice a lot of hostility from other drivers toward people who obey the speed limit (most noticeable on 2-lane highways, and when I can't move over right away on multi-lane highways, like when I'm passing a line of slower big-rigs and the driver behind me is apparently in a much bigger hurry than I am). As aggressive as these drivers can get, it makes things a little stressful at times.

I also don't accelerate fast because I try to maximize fuel economy, and not to mention, in town it's totally pointless to take off like an F1 race car when the light turns green because you just get to the next light sooner and have to brake harder (more wear and tear on the vehicle).

I wish people would just slow down. Do we really need to rush everywhere we go? Leave earlier and drive less stressed. This would make the roads so much less hectic in general.


----------



## PillsHere (Feb 22, 2012)

I feel this belongs here. 
Never over the speed limit, in fact sometimes slower. 
Then again I am biased because:

http://www.recordnet.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070130/A_NEWS/701300326

I was attending the high school at the time, and heard/saw the wreck.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Freeway speed limit: 60 mph
Me: 70 mph


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I always go 5-15 miles over the speed limit, unless there's a cop nearby obviously.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I take the road conditions into consideration, but generally i might go over the limit if it's quiet, no rain/snow. And if i don't see any speed cameras/cops around. 

Also a lot of people in this country think its okay to walk in front of moving car, but i think they fail to understand that they would end up paying for their own healthcare bills if that happens. I really wish jaywalking was an offence here. drives me insane.


----------



## mik (Dec 11, 2011)

tea111red said:


> Haha...I like turbos (and the lag....because you know that's just a sign that the boost is about to come) and have a radar detector (though, I've still gotten tickets despite this, lol), too. You have good taste!


lol I don't think I can drive a car without a turbo, I would be bored out of my mind. I reduced my turbo lag with using a ball bearing turbo, better turbo manifold, bigger downpipe, porting them, changes in timing and a little meth (big nozzle) to kick in at 6psi for that extra ooooomphhh haha . I only get 10mpg since I have a heavy foot , totally worth it.


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

I drive much faster than I probably should. 

Highways I average 85+ regardless of speed limit. On city streets, 60 seems pretty accurate for me


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> I take the road conditions into consideration, but generally i might go over the limit if it's quiet, no rain/snow. And if i don't see any speed cameras/cops around.
> 
> Also a lot of people in this country think its okay to walk in front of moving car, but i think they fail to understand that they would end up paying for their own healthcare bills if that happens. I really wish jaywalking was an offence here. drives me insane.


Man i really jinxed myself, was doing 65kph on a 50kph zone after work tonight. Police car only caught my eye half way on the road. ******* had a speed camera facing me :bah. That's kilometres, not miles, so i was going slower than mph.

If you knew the road, you would realise how daft the speed limit is, it's a 3km stretch of road, 4 lanes and proper cycle lanes and footpaths. No housing estates or businesses near the road. Everyone gives out about it, but the council will not change it. I suppose it brings in revenue from speeding fines. And i'll more than likely get penalty points on my licence, which drives up my insurance. :bah


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Whatever speed i feel comfortable driving at. Which just so happens to usually be around the set speed limit.


----------



## Marooned (Feb 20, 2004)

I don't drive and never will. Automobiles are the bane of humanity: The noise, the pollution, the isolation, the wars, the deaths. Truly a vile creation. I was almost hit again today by an RV barreling through a red light at 60 MPH, expressing its disapproval of my crossing the road by honking its horn and nearly ending my life. I walk or bike everywhere I go. My average speed is about 12-15 MPH with a maximum of 30 or so downhill by bike, 3-4 by foot.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

10km/h over the speed limit at most


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I usually do about 50-55 in the city if the streets are clear. I do the speed limit on the freeway because it is crawling with *CHP* ( aka revenue collectors for the "People's Republic of Kalifornia" ) But at around midnight they are nowhere to be seen so i do about 90-95.










Don't mess with Ponch and Jon! :no :bat <- billy club :lol

We have them in Cincinnati now....I also call them CHiPs!


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Marooned said:


> I don't drive and never will. * Automobiles are the bane of humanity: The noise, the pollution, the isolation, the wars, the deaths. Truly a vile creation. * I was almost hit again today by an RV barreling through a red light at 60 MPH, expressing its disapproval of my crossing the road by honking its horn and nearly ending my life. I walk or bike everywhere I go. My average speed is about 12-15 MPH with a maximum of 30 or so downhill by bike, 3-4 by foot.


i like you.


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

I do 45 on 40 mph streets, 30 on 25 mph neighborhood streets, and 70 on the highway.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't drive, sadly <.<


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i spped sometimes on the freeway, but moneys tight right now and a black man in a white mustang is a prime target for ticketing... #keepin my **** on lock (i know this isnt twitter but i thought it would be comical )


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't drive, but my dad would go 10 mph over the limit.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I usually kept it at 5 miles per hour


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

10 over in familiar areas
15 over on the highway
on limit in busy areas
under 5 in areas I'm not familiar with


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Guess who got a speeding fine yesterday =D =D =D =D =D =D ==D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D D =D =D =D =D =D


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

AussiePea said:


> Guess who got a speeding fine yesterday =D =D =D =D =D =D ==D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D D =D =D =D =D =D


oh god!

Turns out i might not get a speeding fine, apparently in order to get one here, they would have to pull me in and issue me one on the spot. Or if it's a fixed camera, i would get one automatically which it wasn't. Pheeew!


----------

